# How to tell the year of a litespeed vortex?



## zacattacks (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi I bought a used vortex frame, and am unsure of the year(guessing around 02). It is standard geometry,not compact and has 1 1/8 non-integrated headtube. The decal is litespeed in yellow on the downtube in pretty standard font, with 2 sets of rainbow stripes, one on either end. The vortex decal is orange. The serial # is 58402, and on the other side of the bb shell it says BX JH. Thanks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Call Litespeed and give them the serial number. They will tell you.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

zacattacks said:


> Hi I bought a used vortex frame, and am unsure of the year(guessing around 02). It is standard geometry,not compact and has 1 1/8 non-integrated headtube. The decal is litespeed in yellow on the downtube in pretty standard font, with 2 sets of rainbow stripes, one on either end. The vortex decal is orange. The serial # is 58402, and on the other side of the bb shell it says BX JH. Thanks.


Pictures. Decals, headtube badge, drop outs, etc. - TF


----------



## BenW (Feb 27, 2007)

I actually determined the year on mine by looking at old catalogs (Which are available on LS's website). Turns out it's a '98.


----------

